

 Why does Microsoft own 7-Eleven? - StandardFuture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7-Eleven

======
mattkrea
It was just added recently.. pretty sure its bs

~~~
StandardFuture
Yep.

------
baldfat
Totally surprised until I heard Steve Ballmer Yell "Where's My Slurpee!!!!!!"
to one of his assistants.

------
JustinBlaird
The string 'micr' does not appear in the article. What are you blithering
about.

------
StandardFuture
I am just wondering how this never shows up in any discussions (public or
private) pertaining to Microsoft when the Wikipedia clearly states that
7-Eleven pulls in over 80 billion in revenue a year.

I mean how come we have not seen Microsoft try to merge/scheme using the
7-Eleven brand with other products or services they offer? Maybe they do and I
just never noticed.

